# [SOLVED] gateway zx6971-ub30p



## dogmom (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a gateway all in one computer. my computer is less than 1 month old. yesterday the logo light on the front of the computer stopped working. It comes on when I turn on the computer and goes off when the computer sleeps or is off. How can I get the light to come back on. Is there a program that controls it, I really don't even know what it is called. Has anyone had this happen to them, Please help me figure out how to fix this crazy thing...Thanks so much


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

Unless I'm mistaken, the light is only lit when the PC is working. So when the PC is powered off, sleeping, or hibernating, the light would go off.


----------



## dogmom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

Yes, I know the computer has to be on for the light to work, but the light stopped working yesterday and the computer was on, and now it won't come back on. I've restarted and it still won't come on. It just turned off.


----------



## dogmom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

Gateway told me it was a hardware issue and I needed to send my computer in, I don't think so. But I don't know, hoping there is just a program that controls the light being on or off. Hope someone can help me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

The most likely scenario is the light has failed or malfunctioning.
Lights are controlled by power being fed to them and not by software.
Your options are to use it as is or use the warranty that you paid for.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

If the PC is still working, I agree with Tyree. If the light is that important, have it serviced or repaired under warranty. It would be a mechanical issue, not an OS or software issue.


----------



## dogmom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: gateway zx6971-ub30p*

thanks I appreciate your feed back, darn just didn't want to send my computer back, but its the best thing to do.


----------



## trentdudley (Jul 13, 2012)

Not to state the obvious, but you do know that is a button (located just about the gateway light logo) that turns the light off and on..right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good info trentdudley but I'm thinking the OP won't see it.


----------

